# PC geht an aber der Bildschirm zeigt nichts an



## Artas (19. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Also ich habe mir einen neuen lüfter am cpu Kühler montiert und seitdem geht der bildschirm nicht mehr an wenn ich meinen pc an mache.
Der Bildschirm funktioniert aber er zeigt halt nur an das es keine verbindung zum pc gibt. Ich habe den alten Lüfter wieder montiert aber trozdem geht nichts mehr. ich habe gegooglet und habe herausgefunden das der ram oft zu seuchen späßen neigt aber er ging doch davor fehlerfrei. Also habe ich sie in die beiden anderen slotz gesteckt und trotzdem kein bild am bildschirm. Grafikkarte habe ich auch ausgetauscht aber trotzdem kein bild. kann das problem mit meinem neuen netzteil von ebay zu tun haben oder liegt das eher am motherboard, ram oder cpu. den rest konnte ích testen und es ging alles im zweit pc.
ich habe bemerkt das nur die festplatte warm wird beim pc start der rest bleibt kalt. Bios reset hat auch nichts gebracht.alle lüfter gehen an und alle kaltlichkathoden leuchen. ich habe niemals übertaktet und die temperaturen sind im grünen bereich. ich habe alle sachen neu gekauft außer gehäuse , dvd brenner und das netzteil ist von ebay.

Ich brauche eure hilfe sonst verzfleife ich.

mein system hat folgende eigenschaften:
Core 2 dou e6750
corsair xms2 2x 1gb 800mhz 
msi p6n sli v2
sparkle 9800gt 256mb
lc power netzteil 550watt


----------



## Hancock (19. November 2008)

Dass der Bildschirm "Kein Signal" oder sowas ähnliches anzeigt gibts bei mir nur, wenn das Kabel nicht Steckt. Sobald es an der Graka steckt verschwindet die Meldung und er schaltet in Standby.

Könnte es sein, dass du bei der Montage aus Versehen die CPU beschädigt hast?


----------



## Artas (19. November 2008)

nein eigentlich nicht weil ich einen scythe muggen habe und deshalb den lüfter ohne das ich den kühler abmachen muss mit den halterungen montieren kann


----------



## Mosed (19. November 2008)

was passiert denn, wenn du den ram ganz weglässt?


----------



## Artas (19. November 2008)

wenn ich den ram ganz weglasse dann zeigt der bildschirm auch nichts an, aber das ist auf meinem anderen pc systemen auch so hab ich mal schnell ausprobiert auf einen etwas älteren rechner


----------



## Mosed (19. November 2008)

ja, ich dachte auch eher an fehlermeldungen per Piepsen etc.

Mein MB beschwert sich nämlich, wenn ich ohne Ram starte.#

läuft der rechner denn hoch? rödeln die festplallten etc.? oder ist er einfach nur an und hängt sich scheinbar auf beim booten?


----------



## Artas (20. November 2008)

alle lüfter gehn an und die festplatte hört man aber der den lautsprecher habe ich nicht angeschlossen weil der mich nervt wenn er jedes mal beim starten ein mal piepst was heißen soll das alles funktioniert ich schließe ihn mal an und schaue was passiert


----------

